

Save Stack Overflow - paulddraper
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/257868/can-we-please-have-the-lacks-minimal-understanding-close-reason-back

======
xxxmadraxxx
Why not go the other way and just have the one single closure reason:

"Closed by some pompous twat, because exercising dictatorial power on an
internet forum briefly helps him forget his own almost complete lack of real-
world importance. Fortunately, however, you may scroll past this arsehole's
non-contribution and find some useful info, left by other, less contemptible
individuals"

From what I've seen of SO, that would fit nicely with about 99% of the site's
topic threads.

